# Create a character chart of yourself!



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's the form:











And here's mine.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Crap still can't draw good enough to do this yet. Would be nice if I could do my two friends characters also from the web comic I have in my head.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

This wouldn't end well. My stats would be equivalent to those of a moss-covered stump in the forest.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

The picture from the OP looks like something from Homestuck. Maybe its the font...
the form i mean xD heha i dont know... btw making character sheets are undeniably fun 
LOL i like the fact that almost everything in your character sheet is shortened, but the last one, LOL, isnt. hehahehahedrfqaefqagaghz


----------



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

Had a hell of a time making this. And yes the art reminds me of Homestuck too. XD


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

How do you make large pictures? I do the attachment or image thingy and it always comes out small.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

@Neuroticon - nice Lamb of God t-shirt.


----------



## TranceMan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I spent a lot of time on this hehe thanks for the idea!


----------

